# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  USB στικακι.

## kostas-21

Παιδιά,υπαρχει τρόπος ενα usb 2.0  στικακι να φορτωθει απο υπολογιστή με θύρα usb3.0?

----------


## nestoras

To usb 3 εχει back compatibility με το usb 2. Κανονικά δε θα πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα. Το δοκίμασες και δεν το "έβλεπε"?

----------


## kostas-21

εμφανίζεται στον υπολογιστή,αλλα δεν μπορώ να μεταφέρω πληροφορίες απο τον υπολογιστή στο στικακι.Μου λέει οτι μόνο σε usb 2.0 παιζει αυτό το στικάκι.

----------


## mix0s

Είναι made in china to USB?

----------


## kostas-21

απο την Αθήνα το αγόρασα,αλλά δεν ξέρω απο που κρατάει.Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις πκηροφορίες.

----------


## mikemtb

> Είναι made in china to USB?



Θα μας τρελάνεις ρε φίλε?
Τι ερώτηση ήταν αυτή?
Μηπως δεν κατάλαβες γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε?
Υπάρχουν δηλαδή στικακια not made in China?

----------


## kioan

> Θα μας τρελάνεις ρε φίλε?
> Τι ερώτηση ήταν αυτή?



Μην συγχύζεσαι!
Ήταν μια ανούσια ερώτηση σαν τα υπόλοιπα 10-15 ανούσια μηνύματα που είχε κάνει εντός λίγης ώρας και σε τυχαία θέματα ο mix0s, προσπαθώντας απλά και μόνο να αυξήσει τον αριθμό των μηνυμάτων του στο forum  :Wink:

----------

mikemtb (25-03-19)

----------


## Ste7ios

Γενικά το USB είναι backwards compatible. Δουλεύουν στην ταχύτητα του πιο αργού...

Αλλά σε τεχνικά ζητήματα δύσκολο να πάρετε ουσιαστική βοήθεια χωρίς λεπτομέρειες.

Κατασκευαστής, μοντέλο όλων των εμπλεκόμενων συσκευών είναι απαραίτητα για να πει κανείς... Ακόμη και το firmware μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

----------

nestoras (24-03-19)

----------


## nestoras

Δοκίμασες σε άλλο υπολογιστή? Καλα ειναι να ανφέρεις λεπτομέρειες (λειτουργικο, κατασκευαστή στικακίου, αν ειναι λειτουργική η θύρα με άλλα στικάκια κτλ).

----------


## kostas-21

Νέστορα,δε δοκίμασα σε άλλον υπολογιστή. Νομίζω,αν θυμάμαι καλό,σε ενα παλιο HP δουλευει

----------


## JOUN

Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να θελει drivers η θυρα usb 3.0 για να δουλεψει ακομη και σαν 2.0.
Δες στην διαχειριση συσκευων του υπολογιστη αν στις θυρες usb σου βγαζει ενα κιτρινο θαυμαστικο..

----------


## kostas-21

Ναι γιώργο,θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## IRF

Τι λειτουργικό σύστημα έχει ο υπολογιστής που το βάζεις και δεν το βλέπει;
Μήπως  μιλάς για Η/Υ με windows XP χωρίς ίντερνετ χωρίς SP2

----------


## kostas-21

Εχει το wind.10

----------


## kostas-21

Ο παλιός υπολογιστής ειχε το wind.7

----------


## makocer

win 10 > κανε δεξι κλικ στην 'εκκινηση' > στις επιλογες πανω πατα 'διαχειριση συσκευων' > πατα 'προβολη' /'εμφανιση κρυφων συσκευων
απο κατω τωρα επιλεξε 'ελεγκτες,,,USB'
θα δεις ενα κατεβατο που αναφερει αναλυτικα τους ελεγκτες ,usb εκτυπωτες, ριζικος διανομεας μπλα μπλα
σ ενδιαφερει το> 'συσκευη αποθηκευσης usb'
AN εχεις το στικακι συνδεδεμενο λογικα θα ειναι σκουρο μαυρο χρωμα στα γραμματα ,αλλιως θα ειναι γκριζο
προσοχη μην εχεις καποιον σκλ.δισκο συνδεδεμενο
κανεις δεξι κλικ σε καθε 'συσκευη αποθηκευσης' και πατας απεγκατασταση
κανεις επανεκκινηση και τωρα καθε φορα που θα συνδεσεις ενα στικακι θα ψαχνει drivers (κατω δεξια θα δειχνει οτι 'γινεται εγκατασταση συσκευης')
φυσικα ακομα και στα στικακια πιο πριν χρησιμοποιουσες θα γινει εγκατασταση εκ νεου

----------


## aris285

βαλε linux και θα παιξει   :Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:  :Tongue2:

----------


## kostas-21

Παιδιά,αδικα σας ταλαιπώρησα. Εχω τρία τέτοια. Το ενα δουλευει,τα άλλα δύο δεν δουλευουν.

----------

